# online food shopping



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

Does online food shopping exist in spain? From the times I've been over there I've never heard of it and always gone into the supermarkets and my family haven't heard of it either.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crc said:


> Does online food shopping exist in spain? From the times I've been over there I've never heard of it and always gone into the supermarkets and my family haven't heard of it either.


I know Mercadonna do it and deliver to your door


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mercadona only deliver within a 10 km radius.

Carrefour do it, but only these places:

ENTREGA A DOMICILIO
Prestamos este servicio actualmente en las comunidades de Madrid, Cantabria, Murcia y Asturias, en las provincias de Barcelona, Tarragona, Las Palmas, Tenerife, La Coruña, Córdoba, Cádiz, Almería y Guipúzcoa, y las áreas metropolitanas de Bilbao, Valencia, Sevilla, Alicante, Palma de Mallorca, Málaga, Zaragoza , Pamplona, Badajoz, Girona, Huelva, Vitoria, Burgos y Valladolid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I know Mercadonna do it and deliver to your door


yes they do & it's brilliant!!


you can even do the order in English if you really have to


and they deliver it right into the kitchen - sometimes it's all you can do to stop them putting it away for you!


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

ooo nice. shame though that you have to register to look at prices. one good thing bout uk ones is you don't have to register and you can then find best deal.

Is there anything like mysupermarket but for spainish ones?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mysupermarket??? Dunno. I'm not sure that doing an individual price check on food is cost effective tho is it???? The supermarkets in spain dont seem to be so competitive between each other as they are in the UK??

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

no it's not.

that's good. lol. least you don't get adverts saying x is lower than y.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> no it's not.
> 
> that's good. lol. least you don't get adverts saying x is lower than y.


The supermarkets here do tend to price things differently. They dont do so much BOGOFs etc. altho Carrefour seem to be doing it a bit more I've noticed. I would say that overall prices are a bit cheaper here than the UK, but if you take full advantage of the offers in the UK its maybe cheaper there. My OH lives in the UK half the time and he's noticed things have shot up there in the last few weeks!???!

Jo xxxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

I would agree with that about UK, things have shot up baby wise for me and that's in a year. I would hate to know the difference from when I had my first to now, bet it would be a bit.


----------

